# apache + vhosts

## DeSoCo

I am having probs getting apache to work with the vhosts file.

hope there is somebody here who can see what is wrong

here is my conf's:

```
apache.conf

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-www/apache/files/conf/apache.conf,v 1.2 2002/05/04 23:23:01 woodchip Exp $

### Main Configuration Section

### You really shouldn't change these settings unless you're a guru

###

ServerType standalone

ServerRoot /etc/apache

#ServerName localhost

#LockFile /etc/httpd/httpd.lock

PidFile /var/run/apache.pid

ScoreBoardFile /etc/apache/apache.scoreboard

ErrorLog logs/error_log

LogLevel warn

ResourceConfig /dev/null

AccessConfig /dev/null

DocumentRoot /home/httpd/fejl404.dk/public/htdocs

### Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

###

###

LoadModule mmap_static_module modules/mod_mmap_static.so

LoadModule env_module         modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule config_log_module  modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule agent_log_module   modules/mod_log_agent.so

LoadModule referer_log_module modules/mod_log_referer.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module  modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule mime_module        modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule status_module      modules/mod_status.so

LoadModule info_module        modules/mod_info.so

LoadModule includes_module    modules/mod_include.so

LoadModule autoindex_module   modules/mod_autoindex.so

LoadModule dir_module         modules/mod_dir.so

LoadModule cgi_module         modules/mod_cgi.so

LoadModule asis_module        modules/mod_asis.so

LoadModule imap_module        modules/mod_imap.so

LoadModule action_module      modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule speling_module     modules/mod_speling.so

LoadModule userdir_module     modules/mod_userdir.so

LoadModule proxy_module       modules/libproxy.so

LoadModule alias_module       modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule rewrite_module     modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule access_module      modules/mod_access.so

LoadModule auth_module        modules/mod_auth.so

LoadModule anon_auth_module   modules/mod_auth_anon.so

LoadModule dbm_auth_module    modules/mod_auth_dbm.so

LoadModule db_auth_module     modules/mod_auth_db.so

LoadModule digest_module      modules/mod_digest.so

LoadModule cern_meta_module   modules/mod_cern_meta.so

LoadModule expires_module     modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule headers_module     modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule usertrack_module   modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule example_module     modules/mod_example.so

LoadModule unique_id_module   modules/mod_unique_id.so

LoadModule setenvif_module    modules/mod_setenvif.so

<IfDefine PHP4>

LoadModule php4_module    extramodules/libphp4.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule vhost_alias_module   modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

#  Reconstruction of the complete module list from all available modules

#  (static and shared ones) to achieve correct module execution order.

#  [WHENEVER YOU CHANGE THE LOADMODULE SECTION ABOVE UPDATE THIS, TOO]

ClearModuleList

AddModule mod_vhost_alias.c

AddModule mod_env.c

AddModule mod_log_config.c

AddModule mod_mime_magic.c

AddModule mod_mime.c

AddModule mod_negotiation.c

AddModule mod_status.c

AddModule mod_info.c

AddModule mod_include.c

AddModule mod_autoindex.c

AddModule mod_dir.c

AddModule mod_cgi.c

AddModule mod_asis.c

AddModule mod_imap.c

AddModule mod_actions.c

AddModule mod_speling.c

AddModule mod_userdir.c

AddModule mod_alias.c

AddModule mod_rewrite.c

AddModule mod_access.c

AddModule mod_auth.c

AddModule mod_auth_anon.c

AddModule mod_auth_dbm.c

AddModule mod_digest.c

AddModule mod_proxy.c

AddModule mod_cern_meta.c

AddModule mod_expires.c

AddModule mod_headers.c

AddModule mod_usertrack.c

AddModule mod_unique_id.c

AddModule mod_so.c

AddModule mod_mmap_static.c

AddModule mod_log_agent.c

AddModule mod_log_referer.c

AddModule mod_auth_db.c

AddModule mod_example.c

#AddModule mod_ssl.c

<IfDefine PHP4>

AddModule mod_php4.c

</IfDefine>

AddModule mod_setenvif.c

###

### Global Configuration

###

# Splitting up apache.conf into two files makes it possible to support

# multiple configurations on the same serer.  In commonapache.conf

# you keep directives that apply to all implementations and in this

# file you keep server-specific directives.  While we don't yet have

# multiple configurations out-of-the-box, this allows us to do that

# in the future easily.

Include conf/commonapache.conf

###

### IP Address/Port

###

#BindAddress *

Port 80

Listen 80

###

### Log configuration Section

###

# Single logfile with access, agent and referer information

# This is the default, if vlogs are not defined for the main server

CustomLog logs/access_log combined env=!VLOG

# If VLOG is defined in conf/vhosts/Vhosts.conf, we use this entry

#CustomLog "|/usr/sbin/apachesplitlogfile" vhost env=VLOG

###

### Virtual Hosts

###

# We include different templates for Virtual Hosting. Have a look in the

# vhosts directory and modify to suit your needs.

Include conf/vhosts/Vhosts.conf

#Include conf/vhosts/DynamicVhosts.conf

#Include conf/vhosts/VirtualHomePages.conf

###

### Performance settings Section

###

#

# Timeout: The number of seconds before receives and sends time out.

#

Timeout 300

#

# KeepAlive: Whether or not to allow persistent connections (more than

# one request per connection). Set to "Off" to deactivate.

#

KeepAlive On

#

# MaxKeepAliveRequests: The maximum number of requests to allow

# during a persistent connection. Set to 0 to allow an unlimited amount.

# We recommend you leave this number high, for maximum performance.

#

MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

#

# KeepAliveTimeout: Number of seconds to wait for the next request from the

# same client on the same connection.

#

KeepAliveTimeout 15

#

# Server-pool size regulation.  Rather than making you guess how many

# server processes you need, Apache dynamically adapts to the load it

# sees --- that is, it tries to maintain enough server processes to

# handle the current load, plus a few spare servers to handle transient

# load spikes (e.g., multiple simultaneous requests from a single

# Netscape browser).

#

# It does this by periodically checking how many servers are waiting

# for a request.  If there are fewer than MinSpareServers, it creates

# a new spare.  If there are more than MaxSpareServers, some of the

# spares die off.  The default values are probably OK for most sites.

#

MinSpareServers 4

MaxSpareServers 10

#

# Number of servers to start initially --- should be a reasonable ballpark

# figure.

#

StartServers 4

#

# Limit on total number of servers running, i.e., limit on the number

# of clients who can simultaneously connect --- if this limit is ever

# reached, clients will be LOCKED OUT, so it should NOT BE SET TOO LOW.

# It is intended mainly as a brake to keep a runaway server from taking

# the system with it as it spirals down...

#

MaxClients 150

#

# MaxRequestsPerChild: the number of requests each child process is

# allowed to process before the child dies.  The child will exit so

# as to avoid problems after prolonged use when Apache (and maybe the

# libraries it uses) leak memory or other resources.  On most systems, this

# isn't really needed, but a few (such as Solaris) do have notable leaks

# in the libraries. For these platforms, set to something like 10000

# or so; a setting of 0 means unlimited.

#

# NOTE: This value does not include keepalive requests after the initial

#       request per connection. For example, if a child process handles

#       an initial request and 10 subsequent "keptalive" requests, it

#       would only count as 1 request towards this limit.

#

MaxRequestsPerChild 500

Include  conf/addon-modules/mod_php.conf
```

```
commonapache.conf

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-www/apache/files/conf/commonapache.conf,v 1.4 2002/05/04 23:23:01 woodchip Exp $

### Common server configuration

#

User apache

Group apache

#

# ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be

# e-mailed.  This address appears on some server-generated pages, such

# as error documents.

#

ServerAdmin admin@fejl404.dk

# DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your

# documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but

# symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.

# DO NOT MODIFY THIS ONE, USE apache.conf.

#DocumentRoot /home/httpd/htdocs

#

# Each directory to which Apache has access, can be configured with respect

# to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that

# directory (and its subdirectories).

#

# First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of

# permissions.

#

# Also, for security, we disable indexes globally

#

#<Directory />

#    Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks

#    AllowOverride None

#</Directory>

#Restricted set of options

<Directory />

  Options -All -Multiviews

  AllowOverride None

  Order deny,allow

  Deny from all

</Directory>

#

# Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow

# particular features to be enabled - so if something's not working as

# you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it

# below.

#

#

# UserDir: The name of the directory which is appended onto a user's home

# directory if a ~user request is received.

#

<IfModule mod_userdir.c>

    UserDir public_html

</IfModule>

#

# DirectoryIndex: Name of the file or files to use as a pre-written HTML

# directory index.  Separate multiple entries with spaces.

#

<IfModule mod_dir.c>

    DirectoryIndex index.html index.php index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.htm Default.htm default.htm

</IfModule>

#

# AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory

# for access control information.

#

AccessFileName .htaccess

#

# The following lines prevent .htaccess files from being viewed by

# Web clients.  Since .htaccess files often contain authorization

# information, access is disallowed for security reasons.  Comment

# these lines out if you want Web visitors to see the contents of

# .htaccess files.  If you change the AccessFileName directive above,

# be sure to make the corresponding changes here.

#

# Also, folks tend to use names such as .htpasswd for password

# files, so this will protect those as well.

#

<Files ~ "^\.ht">

    Order allow,deny

    Deny from all

</Files>

#

# CacheNegotiatedDocs: By default, Apache sends "Pragma: no-cache" with each

# document that was negotiated on the basis of content. This asks proxy

# servers not to cache the document. Uncommenting the following line disables

# this behavior, and proxies will be allowed to cache the documents.

#

#CacheNegotiatedDocs

#

# UseCanonicalName:  (new for 1.3)  With this setting turned on, whenever

# Apache needs to construct a self-referencing URL (a URL that refers back

# to the server the response is coming from) it will use ServerName and

# Port to form a "canonical" name.  With this setting off, Apache will

# use the hostname:port that the client supplied, when possible.  This

# also affects SERVER_NAME and SERVER_PORT in CGI scripts.

#

UseCanonicalName On

#

# TypesConfig describes where the mime.types file (or equivalent) is

# to be found.

#

<IfModule mod_mime.c>

    TypesConfig conf/mime.types

</IfModule>

#

# DefaultType is the default MIME type the server will use for a document

# if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.

# If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is

# a good value.  If most of your content is binary, such as applications

# or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to

# keep browsers from trying to display binary files as though they are

# text.

#

DefaultType text/plain

#

# The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the

# contents of the file itself to determine its type.  The MIMEMagicFile

# directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located.

# mod_mime_magic is not part of the default server (you have to add

# it yourself with a LoadModule [see the DSO paragraph in the 'Global

# Environment' section], or recompile the server and include mod_mime_magic

# as part of the configuration), so it's enclosed in an <IfModule> container.

# This means that the MIMEMagicFile directive will only be processed if the

# module is part of the server.

#

<IfModule mod_mime_magic.c>

    MIMEMagicFile conf/magic

</IfModule>

#

# HostnameLookups: Log the names of clients or just their IP addresses

# e.g., www.apache.org (on) or 204.62.129.132 (off).

# The default is off because it'd be overall better for the net if people

# had to knowingly turn this feature on, since enabling it means that

# each client request will result in AT LEAST one lookup request to the

# nameserver.

#

HostnameLookups Off

# The following directives define some format nicknames for use with

# a CustomLog directive (see below).

#

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common

LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer

LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b %T" script

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" VLOG=%{VLOG}e" vhost

#

# The location and format of the access logfile (Common Logfile Format).

#CustomLog logs/access_log common

#

# If you would like to have agent and referer logfiles, uncomment the

# following directives.

#

#CustomLog logs/referer_log referer

#CustomLog logs/agent_log agent

#

# If you prefer a single logfile with access, agent, and referer information

# (Combined Logfile Format) you can use the following directive.

#

#CustomLog logs/access_log combined

#

# Optionally add a line containing the server version and virtual host

# name to server-generated pages (error documents, FTP directory listings,

# mod_status and mod_info output etc., but not CGI generated documents).

# Set to "EMail" to also include a mailto: link to the ServerAdmin.

# Set to one of:  On | Off | EMail

#

ServerSignature On

#

# Aliases: Add here as many aliases as you need (with no limit). The format is

# Alias fakename realname

#

<IfModule mod_alias.c>

    #

    # Note that if you include a trailing / on fakename then the server will

    # require it to be present in the URL.  So "/icons" isn't aliased in this

    # example, only "/icons/"..

    #

    Alias /icons/ /home/httpd/icons/

    Alias /doc /usr/share/doc

    #

    # ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts.

    # ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that

    # documents in the realname directory are treated as applications and

    # run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the client.

    # The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias directives as to

    # Alias.

    #

    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/httpd/fejl404.dk/public/cgi-bin/

</IfModule>

# End of aliases.

#

# Redirect allows you to tell clients about documents which used to exist in

# your server's namespace, but do not anymore. This allows you to tell the

# clients where to look for the relocated document.

# Format: Redirect old-URI new-URL

#

#

# Directives controlling the display of server-generated directory listings.

#

<IfModule mod_autoindex.c>

    #

    # FancyIndexing is whether you want fancy directory indexing or standard

    #

    IndexOptions FancyIndexing

    #

    # AddIcon* directives tell the server which icon to show for different

    # files or filename extensions.  These are only displayed for

    # FancyIndexed directories.

    #

    AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.gif) x-compress x-gzip

    AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.gif) text/*

    AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.gif) image/*

    AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.gif) audio/*

    AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.gif) video/*

    AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe

    AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx

    AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar

    AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv

    AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip .bz2

    AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps

    AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf

    AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt

    AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c

    AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py .php .php3

    AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for

    AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi

    AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu

    AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl

    AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex

    AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core

    AddIcon /icons/back.gif ..

    AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README

    AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^

    AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^

    #

    # DefaultIcon is which icon to show for files which do not have an icon

    # explicitly set.

    #

    DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif

    #

    # AddDescription allows you to place a short description after a file in

    # server-generated indexes.  These are only displayed for FancyIndexed

    # directories.

    # Format: AddDescription "description" filename

    #

    #AddDescription "GZIP compressed document" .gz

    #AddDescription "tar archive" .tar

    #AddDescription "GZIP compressed tar archive" .tgz

    #

    # ReadmeName is the name of the README file the server will look for by

    # default, and append to directory listings.

    #

    # HeaderName is the name of a file which should be prepended to

    # directory indexes.

    #

    # If MultiViews are amongst the Options in effect, the server will

    # first look for name.html and include it if found.  If name.html

    # doesn't exist, the server will then look for name.txt and include

    # it as plaintext if found.

    #

    ReadmeName README

    HeaderName HEADER

    #

    # IndexIgnore is a set of filenames which directory indexing should ignore

    # and not include in the listing.  Shell-style wildcarding is permitted.

    #

    IndexIgnore .??* *~ *# HEADER* RCS CVS *,v *,t

</IfModule>

# End of indexing directives.

#

# Document types.

#

<IfModule mod_mime.c>

    #

    # AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers (Mosaic/X 2.1+) uncompress

    # information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.

    # Despite the name similarity, the following Add* directives have nothing

    # to do with the FancyIndexing customization directives above.

    #

    AddEncoding x-compress Z

    AddEncoding x-gzip gz tgz

    #

    # AddLanguage allows you to specify the language of a document. You can

    # then use content negotiation to give a browser a file in a language

    # it can understand.

    #

    # Note 1: The suffix does not have to be the same as the language

    # keyword --- those with documents in Polish (whose net-standard

    # language code is pl) may wish to use "AddLanguage pl .po" to

    # avoid the ambiguity with the common suffix for perl scripts.

    #

    # Note 2: The example entries below illustrate that in quite

    # some cases the two character 'Language' abbreviation is not

    # identical to the two character 'Country' code for its country,

    # E.g. 'Danmark/dk' versus 'Danish/da'.

    #

    # Note 3: In the case of 'ltz' we violate the RFC by using a three char

    # specifier. But there is 'work in progress' to fix this and get

    # the reference data for rfc1766 cleaned up.

    #

    # Danish (da) - Dutch (nl) - English (en) - Estonian (ee)

    # French (fr) - German (de) - Greek-Modern (el)

    # Italian (it) - Korean (kr) - Norwegian (no)

    # Portugese (pt) - Luxembourgeois* (ltz)

    # Spanish (es) - Swedish (sv) - Catalan (ca) - Czech(cz)

    # Polish (pl) - Brazilian Portuguese (pt-br) - Japanese (ja)

    # Russian (ru)

    #

    AddLanguage da .dk

    AddLanguage nl .nl

    AddLanguage en .en

    AddLanguage et .ee

    AddLanguage fr .fr

    AddLanguage de .de

    AddLanguage el .el

    AddLanguage he .he

    AddCharset ISO-8859-8 .iso8859-8

    AddLanguage it .it

    AddLanguage ja .ja

    AddCharset ISO-2022-JP .jis

    AddLanguage kr .kr

    AddCharset ISO-2022-KR .iso-kr

    AddLanguage no .no

    AddLanguage pl .po

    AddCharset ISO-8859-2 .iso-pl

    AddLanguage pt .pt

    AddLanguage pt-br .pt-br

    AddLanguage ltz .lu

    AddLanguage ca .ca

    AddLanguage es .es

    AddLanguage sv .se

    AddLanguage cz .cz

    AddLanguage ru .ru

    AddLanguage zh-tw .tw

    AddLanguage tw .tw

    AddCharset Big5         .Big5    .big5

    AddCharset WINDOWS-1251 .cp-1251

    AddCharset CP866        .cp866

    AddCharset ISO-8859-5   .iso-ru

    AddCharset KOI8-R       .koi8-r

    AddCharset UCS-2        .ucs2

    AddCharset UCS-4        .ucs4

    AddCharset UTF-8        .utf8

    # LanguagePriority allows you to give precedence to some languages

    # in case of a tie during content negotiation.

    #

    # Just list the languages in decreasing order of preference. We have

    # more or less alphabetized them here. You probably want to change this.

    #

    <IfModule mod_negotiation.c>

        LanguagePriority en fr de es it da nl et el ja kr no pl pt pt-br ru ltz ca sv tw

    </IfModule>

    AddType application/x-tar .tgz

    #

    # AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers",

    # actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server

    # or added with the Action command (see below)

    #

    # If you want to use server side includes, or CGI outside

    # ScriptAliased directories, uncomment the following lines.

    #

    # To use CGI scripts:

    #

    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

    #

    # To use server-parsed HTML files

    #

    AddType text/html .shtml

    AddHandler server-parsed .shtml

    #

    # Uncomment the following line to enable Apache's send-asis HTTP file

    # feature

    #

    #AddHandler send-as-is asis

    #

    # If you wish to use server-parsed imagemap files, use

    #

    AddHandler imap-file map

    #

    # To enable type maps, you might want to use

    #

    #AddHandler type-map var

</IfModule>

# End of document types.

#

# Action lets you define media types that will execute a script whenever

# a matching file is called. This eliminates the need for repeated URL

# pathnames for oft-used CGI file processors.

# Format: Action media/type /cgi-script/location

# Format: Action handler-name /cgi-script/location

#

#

# MetaDir: specifies the name of the directory in which Apache can find

# meta information files. These files contain additional HTTP headers

# to include when sending the document

#

#MetaDir .web

#

# MetaSuffix: specifies the file name suffix for the file containing the

# meta information.

#

#MetaSuffix .meta

#

# Customizable error response (Apache style)

#  these come in three flavors

#

#    1) plain text

#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo.

#  n.b.  the single leading (") marks it as text, it does not get output

#

#    2) local redirects

#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html

#  to redirect to local URL /missing.html

#ErrorDocument 404 /cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl

#  N.B.: You can redirect to a script or a document using server-side-includes.

#

#    3) external redirects

#ErrorDocument 402 http://some.other_server.com/subscription_info.html

#  N.B.: Many of the environment variables associated with the original

#  request will *not* be available to such a script.

<Location /manual>

Options Multiviews

ErrorDocument 404 "The document you requested has not been installed on your system.

</Location>

#

# Customize behaviour based on the browser

#

<IfModule mod_setenvif.c>

    #

    # The following directives modify normal HTTP response behavior.

    # The first directive disables keepalive for Netscape 2.x and browsers that

    # spoof it. There are known problems with these browser implementations.

    # The second directive is for Microsoft Internet Explorer 4.0b2

    # which has a broken HTTP/1.1 implementation and does not properly

    # support keepalive when it is used on 301 or 302 (redirect) responses.

    #

    BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive

    BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

    #

    # The following directive disables HTTP/1.1 responses to browsers which

    # are in violation of the HTTP/1.0 spec by not being able to grok a

    # basic 1.1 response.

    #

    BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0

    BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0

    BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0

</IfModule>

# End of browser customization directives

#

# Allow server status reports, with the URL of http://servername/server-status

# Change the ".your_domain.com" to match your domain to enable.

#

<IfModule mod_status.c>

    <Location /server-status>

        SetHandler server-status

        Order deny,allow

        Deny from all

        allow from 127.0.0.1

        #Allow from .your_domain.com

    </Location>

#

# ExtendedStatus controls whether Apache will generate "full" status

# information (ExtendedStatus On) or just basic information (ExtendedStatus

# Off) when the "server-status" handler is called. The default is Off.

#

ExtendedStatus On

</IfModule>

#

# Allow remote server configuration reports, with the URL of

# http://servername/server-info (requires that mod_info.c be loaded).

# Change the ".your_domain.com" to match your domain to enable.

#

<IfModule mod_info.c>

    <Location /server-info>

        SetHandler server-info

        Order deny,allow

        Deny from all

        Allow from 127.0.0.1

        #Allow from .your_domain.com

    </Location>

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_perl.c>

    <Location /perl-status>

        SetHandler perl-script

        PerlHandler Apache::Status

        Order deny,allow

        Deny from all

        Allow from 127.0.0.1

        #Allow from .your_domain.com

    </Location>

</IfModule>

#

# There have been reports of people trying to abuse an old bug from pre-1.1

# days.  This bug involved a CGI script distributed as a part of Apache.

# By uncommenting these lines you can redirect these attacks to a logging

# script on phf.apache.org.  Or, you can record them yourself, using the script

# support/phf_abuse_log.cgi.

#

#<Location /cgi-bin/phf*>

#    Deny from all

#    ErrorDocument 403 http://phf.apache.org/phf_abuse_log.cgi

#</Location>

#

# Proxy Server directives. Uncomment the following lines to

# enable the proxy server:

#

#<IfModule mod_proxy.c>

#    ProxyRequests On

#    <Directory proxy:*>

#        Order deny,allow

#        Deny from all

#        Allow from .your_domain.com

#    </Directory>

    #

    # Enable/disable the handling of HTTP/1.1 "Via:" headers.

    # ("Full" adds the server version; "Block" removes all outgoing Via: headers)

    # Set to one of: Off | On | Full | Block

    #

#    ProxyVia On

    #

    # To enable the cache as well, edit and uncomment the following lines:

    # (no cacheing without CacheRoot)

    #

#    CacheRoot /var/cache/apache

#    CacheSize 5

#    CacheGcInterval 4

#    CacheMaxExpire 24

#    CacheLastModifiedFactor 0.1

#    CacheDefaultExpire 1

#    NoCache a_domain.com another_domain.edu joes.garage_sale.com

#</IfModule>

# End of proxy directives.

<IfModule mod_dav.c>

     DavLockDB /var/lock/mod_dav

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_include.c>

#    XBitHack on

</IfModule>

#

# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.

#

<Directory /home/httpd/fejl404.dk/public/htdocs>

#

# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes",

# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews".

#

# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"

# doesn't give it to you.

#

    Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

#

# This controls which options the .htaccess files in directories can

# override. Can also be "All", or any combination of "Options", "FileInfo",

# "AuthConfig", and "Limit"

#

    AllowOverride All

#

# Controls who can get stuff from this server.

#

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

<Directory /home/httpd/fejl404.dk/public/cgi-bin>

    AllowOverride All

    Options ExecCGI

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

#

# Control access to UserDir directories.  The following is an example

# for a site where these directories are restricted to read-only.

#

#<Directory /home/*/public_html>

#    AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit

#    Options MultiViews Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec

#    <Limit GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

#        Order allow,deny

#        Allow from all

#    </Limit>

#    <LimitExcept GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

#        Order deny,allow

#        Deny from all

#    </LimitExcept>

#</Directory>

# These settings are pretty flexible, and allow for Frontpage and XSSI

<Directory /home/*/public_html>

    AllowOverride All

    Options MultiViews -Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

<Directory /home/*/public_html/cgi-bin>

     Options +ExecCGI -Includes -Indexes

     SetHandler cgi-script

</Directory>

<IfModule mod_perl.c>

    <Directory /home/*/public_html/perl>

        SetHandler perl-script

        PerlHandler Apache::PerlRun

        Options -Indexes ExecCGI

        PerlSendHeader On

    </Directory>

</IfModule>

<Directory /home/httpd/icons>

    Options -Indexes MultiViews

    AllowOverride None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

<Directory /usr/share/doc>

    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

    Order deny,allow

    Deny from all

    Allow from 127.0.0.1

    #allow from .your_domain.com

</Directory>

<Location /index.shtml>

    Options +Includes

</Location>

#<IfModule mod_perl.c>

#    PerlModule Apache::Registry

#

#    #set Apache::Registry Mode for /perl Alias

#    <Location /perl/*.pl>

#       SetHandler perl-script

#       PerlHandler Apache::Registry

#       Options -Indexes ExecCGI

#       PerlSendHeader On

#    </Location>

#

#    #set Apache::PerlRun Mode for /cgi-perl Alias

#    <Location /cgi-perl/*.pl>

#       SetHandler perl-script

#       PerlHandler Apache::PerlRun

#       Options -Indexes ExecCGI

#       PerlSendHeader On

#    </Location>

#</IfModule>

```

```
Vhosts.conf

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-www/apache/files/conf/Vhosts.conf,v 1.2 2002/05/04 23:23:01 woodchip Exp $

################# Vhosts.conf

#This is where we store the VirtualHosts configuration.

#

#Since Apache 1.3.19, we modified the setup to include some nice tricks:

#

#- We added the User and Group directives so VirtualHosts now work with

#  suexec directive. If set, Apache will run all cgi scripts under that

#  user and group (provided the uid and gid are > 1000 for security). The

#  directories and cgi files *must* belong to that user/group for the

#  feature to work

#- We added the Setenv VLOG directive. This works in conjunction with

#  the CustomLog in common.conf. When Setenv VLOG is set, apache will

#  create a /var/log/httpd/VLOG-YYYY-MM-<ServerName>.log instead of logging

#  to access_log. Use this instead of defining a special logfile for

#  each vhost, otherwise you eat up file descriptors.

#- You can also specify a path for the VLOG for each Vhost, for example,

#  to place the logs in each user's directory. However, if you want to

#  use the file for accounting, place it in a directory owned by root,

#  otherwise the user will be able to erase it.

#- I suggest only including the ErrorLog *only* if the vhost will use

#  cgi scripts. Again, it saves file descriptors!

#This is needed for Frontpage support

Port 80

ServerRoot /etc/apache

ResourceConfig /dev/null

AccessConfig /dev/null

NameVirtualHost 80.196.131.34

<VirtualHost 80.196.131.34>

   ServerName www.fejl404.dk

   ServerAlias fejl404.dk

   ServerPath /home/httpd/fejl404.dk/public/htdocs

   DocumentRoot /home/httpd/fejl404.dk/public/htdocs

   ServerAdmin admin@fejl404.dk

   AddType  application/x-httpd-php         .php .php4 .php3 .phtml .phtm

   AddType  application/x-httpd-php-source  .phps

   ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/httpd/fejl404.dk/public/cgi-bin

   Setenv VLOG /var/log/apache/fejl404.dk.public.vlog

   ErrorLog /var/log/apache/fejl404.dk.public-server.error.log

   <Directory /home/httpd/fejl404.dk/public/htdocs>

      Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

      AllowOverride All

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

   </Directory>

   <Directory /home/httpd/fejl404.dk/public/cgi-bin>

      AllowOverride All

      Options ExecCGI

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

   </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 80.196.131.34>

   ServerName www.eller-noget.dk

   ServerAlias eller-noget.dk

   ServerPath /home/httpd/eller-noget.dk/public/htdocs/

   DocumentRoot /home/httpd/eller-noget.dk/public/htdocs/

   ServerAdmin admin@eller-noget.dk

   AddType  application/x-httpd-php         .php .php4 .php3 .phtml .phtm

   AddType  application/x-httpd-php-source  .phps

   ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/httpd/eller-noget.dk/public/cgi-bin/

   Setenv VLOG /var/log/apache/eller-noget.dk.public.vlog

   ErrorLog /var/log/apache/eller-noget.dk.public-server.error.log

   <Directory /home/httpd/eller-noget.dk/public/htdocs/>

      AllowOverride All

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

   </Directory>

   <Directory /home/httpd/eller-noget.dk/public/cgi-bin/>

      AllowOverride All

      Options ExecCGI

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

   </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 80.196.131.34>

   ServerName www.byens.eller-noget.dk

   ServerAlias byens.eller-noget.dk

   ServerPath /home/httpd/eller-noget.dk/byens/htdocs

   DocumentRoot /home/httpd/eller-noget.dk/byens/htdocs

   ServerAdmin admin@eller-noget.dk

   AddType  application/x-httpd-php         .php .php4 .php3 .phtml .phtm

   AddType  application/x-httpd-php-source  .phps

   ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/httpd/eller-noget.dk/byens/cgi-bin

   Setenv VLOG /var/log/apache/eller-noget.dk.byens.vlog

   ErrorLog /var/log/apache/eller-noget.dk.byens-server.error.log

   <Directory /home/httpd/eller-noget.dk/byens/htdocs>

      AllowOverride All

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

   </Directory>

   <Directory /home/httpd/eller-noget.dk/byens/cgi-bin>

      AllowOverride All

      Options ExecCGI

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

   </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

```

----------

## robot boy

can you explain what kind of errors you're getting?

ie:

- apache not starting

- browser not seeing vhost

- ???

also, maybe you can post the latest entries in your apache error logs?

----------

## DeSoCo

the browser only shows the primery site, it seems like it dosn't read the vhosts.conf file at all fx: if i want to see the page www.eller-noget.dk i'am being redirected to the main site www.fejl404.dk

and the last entry in my error log is here

```

[Sat Jan 25 16:53:43 2003] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Sat Jan 25 17:21:11 2003] [notice] Apache/1.3.27 (Unix)  (Gentoo/Linux) PHP/4.3.0 configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sat Jan 25 17:21:11 2003] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)

[Sat Jan 25 17:21:11 2003] [notice] Accept mutex: sysvsem (Default: sysvsem)

[Sat Jan 25 17:34:02 2003] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Sat Jan 25 17:35:29 2003] [notice] Apache/1.3.27 (Unix)  (Gentoo/Linux) PHP/4.3.0 configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sat Jan 25 17:35:29 2003] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)

[Sat Jan 25 17:35:29 2003] [notice] Accept mutex: sysvsem (Default: sysvsem)

[Sat Jan 25 17:38:20 2003] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Sat Jan 25 17:39:34 2003] [notice] Apache/1.3.27 (Unix)  (Gentoo/Linux) PHP/4.3.0 configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sat Jan 25 17:39:34 2003] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)

[Sat Jan 25 17:39:34 2003] [notice] Accept mutex: sysvsem (Default: sysvsem)

[Sat Jan 25 17:45:01 2003] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Sat Jan 25 17:46:26 2003] [notice] Apache/1.3.27 (Unix)  (Gentoo/Linux) PHP/4.3.0 configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sat Jan 25 17:46:26 2003] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)

[Sat Jan 25 17:46:26 2003] [notice] Accept mutex: sysvsem (Default: sysvsem)

[Sat Jan 25 17:50:49 2003] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Sat Jan 25 17:52:02 2003] [notice] Apache/1.3.27 (Unix)  (Gentoo/Linux) PHP/4.3.0 configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sat Jan 25 17:52:02 2003] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)

[Sat Jan 25 17:52:02 2003] [notice] Accept mutex: sysvsem (Default: sysvsem)

[Sat Jan 25 18:59:10 2003] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Sat Jan 25 20:21:52 2003] [notice] Apache/1.3.27 (Unix)  (Gentoo/Linux) PHP/4.3.0 configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sat Jan 25 20:21:52 2003] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)

[Sat Jan 25 20:21:52 2003] [notice] Accept mutex: sysvsem (Default: sysvsem)

```

----------

## purecaca

try changing

```
<Directory /home/httpd/eller-noget.dk/byens/htdocs> 

      AllowOverride All 

      Order allow,deny 

      Allow from all 

</Directory> 
```

to

```
<Directory /> 

      AllowOverride All 

      Order allow,deny 

      Allow from all 

</Directory>
```

----------

